# ATV Chain Saw Holder /w pics



## iCreek (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it was raining all day, big storm coming up out of Texas/Ark, so we worked in the shop a little. Been having trouble keeping my chain saw on the 4 wheeler. So we came up with a saw holder made out of plywood and 6 ea 2" bolts and washers. My father in law makes these rear mounting baskets, they just snap on and off, work good for hauling gas/oil tools and other misc. things just to narrow for the saw. So today we came up with a wood saw holder that keeps the saw on the inside for clearing brush etc. Should work great when we just want a quick trip into the wood to cut some wood.

As always welcome any comments....


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 17, 2008)

Tires kicking up mud on the bar tip, chain, might be worthwhile to address that, at least from the pictures it seems that could be an issue.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 17, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> Tires kicking up mud on the bar tip, chain, might be worthwhile to address that, at least from the pictures it seems that could be an issue.



Good thought, we usually only cut when the ground is frozen or dry. But might rig up a front mounted mud flap or something...... Normally I would not have the saw with me when trail riding or muddin with with the kid.


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Good Idea*

 Simple, cheap, and even I could make it.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 17, 2008)

*So simple*



Steve128 said:


> Simple, cheap, and even I could make it.



Yup here is what we started with.... this wood and 6 2" bolts with washers.


----------



## cjk (Feb 17, 2008)

Great idea. I have been thinking on how I can carry 2 or 3 saws on the atv, this should work great. As far as the mud on the bar and chain, how about attaching an extra scabbard in the slot to keep it clean or making the wood "holster" long enough to fit the whole bar?


----------



## cabinman (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nice fab work,*



iCreek said:


> Well it was raining all day, big storm coming up out of Texas/Ark, so we worked in the shop a little. Been having trouble keeping my chain saw on the 4 wheeler. So we came up with a saw holder made out of plywood and 6 ea 2" bolts and washers. My father in law makes these rear mounting baskets, they just snap on and off, work good for hauling gas/oil tools and other misc. things just to narrow for the saw. So today we came up with a wood saw holder that keeps the saw on the inside for clearing brush etc. Should work great when we just want a quick trip into the wood to cut some wood.
> 
> As always welcome any comments....
> 
> ...


----------



## allthegross (Feb 17, 2008)

yup i would say mud and dirt is your only issue with that deal...good to go man i like it


----------



## hydro2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Really like all the stuff you make. I am a gadget guy also.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice!


I would recommend some way to hold the saw down so the rear suspension kant kick and fling it over your head.


My bike threw my ass over my head once, I was able to gas it right about the time I kissed the headlight and land on my seat, but it sucked.



Just my thoughts.



.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 17, 2008)

*Here's mine*

Here's mine, Double barrel. Saws aren't in but I don't have the mud/debri hitting the bar and chain. To remove I turn a simple wing nut. It'll hold two 20 inch bar'd saws.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 17, 2008)

iCreek said:


> Well it was raining all day, big storm coming up out of Texas/Ark, so we worked in the shop a little. Been having trouble keeping my chain saw on the 4 wheeler. So we came up with a saw holder made out of plywood and 6 ea 2" bolts and washers. My father in law makes these rear mounting baskets, they just snap on and off, work good for hauling gas/oil tools and other misc. things just to narrow for the saw. So today we came up with a wood saw holder that keeps the saw on the inside for clearing brush etc. Should work great when we just want a quick trip into the wood to cut some wood.
> 
> As always welcome any comments....



Nice color choice on the 4 wheeler, wish I had the wheels.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 17, 2008)

M-R some nice wheels.....



Id like to see a shot of the whole quad. I looked through the picture link in your sig and didnt see any. 



Found the pics of the chick in the Bikini though!!


----------



## rx7145 (Feb 17, 2008)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Found the pics of the chick in the Bikini though!!



I can't find it!!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL, just kidding.......




.


----------



## iCreek (Feb 18, 2008)

*more ATV pics*



RaisedByWolves said:


> M-R some nice wheels.....Id like to see a shot of the whole quad. I looked through the picture link in your sig and didnt see any. Found the pics of the chick in the Bikini though!!



He He.. no chick pics.... But here are some more of my Honda Foreman. My brother painted it for me, he Reps Dupont, Standox and House of Kolor paint.

This is right after I mounted the new wheels and tires.






My brother painting the body.






A day riding near a friend's lake.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 18, 2008)

Those look like 589 tires. I'm looken at the bear claws for my Rancher. I highly recomend the alumin. cv shaft guards. on the front. And a winch.


----------



## woodchop (Feb 18, 2008)

Nothing like 589's, in snow or mud.
And I use a cut off Pvc water discharge hose as a cover for my saws.


----------

